
Ask HN: Recommend a Lightweight Responsive CSS Framework for 2016? - cauterized
It&#x27;s been a few years since I&#x27;ve done significant work in stylesheets, and while I feel up to date on SASS and CSS itself, I have no idea what&#x27;s going on in the framework world.<p>I&#x27;m now beginning a very small side project which unsurprisingly needs a web UI. I don&#x27;t want to spend a ton of time testing CSS a role browsers and devices, but something like Bootstrap seems hugely bloated for this tiny project.<p>What mature, lightweight, well-maintained responsive stylesheet framework would you recommend?  I&#x27;d prefer something with a strong community if possible, and semantic naming conventions would be a nice bonus.
======
kelleyperry
[https://github.com/whatsnewsaes/Skeleton-
Sass](https://github.com/whatsnewsaes/Skeleton-Sass)

------
longsien
Not mature or well maintained, but lightweight:
[http://barecss.com](http://barecss.com)

